# Six Steps to a Zen Dog



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, it's a good time for a New Year's challenge http://canisbonus.com/2012/08/31/ten-steps-to-a-zen-dog/
Laure-Anne stole my "find the treat" game . lol


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha! This is funny! Too much energy drives me insane. I like to see my guys playing but there is a huge difference between playing and hyper! On our hikes, we meet crazy hyper dogs. They jump all over me! I shake my head and can't believe some people must enjoy it.

I just had a short term rescue Hav. He was off the charts with energy! It drove me crazy along with my guys. They couldn't stand him and were happy to see him go...LOL!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

good article!


----------

